
Linus Torvalds' BitKeeper blunder - chauhankiran
https://www.infoworld.com/article/2670360/operating-systems/linus-torvalds--bitkeeper-blunder.html
======
ReverseCold
Needs a (2005), this wasn't recent at all.

